

IE6 is still trolling developers - bitsweet
http://coderwall.com/blog/2012-02-23-hating-on-IE6

======
rwhitman
Bad defaults is one of my favorite user incentive tricks. Can't get users to
upload their photo? Give them a super ugly picture as the default. They'll
change it immediately out of disgust

~~~
rwhitman
Another tip - always set default profile gender to "Female". Women are less
prone to feeling alienated by gender, but guys typically get uncomfortable
with being labeled as a woman and will change it

~~~
dhx
Unless you're operating a World of Warcraft forum :)

------
devgutt
You could use "Loving SOPA" or "Loving GoDaddy" too :) ...Seriously, I don´t
like this approach, it´s much better find an objective to this information
that seems mere informative in the site. And more, could you get this
information directly from github?

------
swanson
This really rubs me the wrong way and I just revoked access to my Github
account for Coderwall. You are adding content that appears to be added by me,
but that I did not authorize you to add to my profile. Not cool.

~~~
howellnick
They did not add any content whatsoever. _facepalm_

It's simply a mind trick to get a much higher percent of users to add their
skills to their profile.

~~~
geoka9
Do these defaults appear in the list of user's skills or not?

~~~
bitsweet
They do not. We've updated the UI to make that much more clear.

------
benologist
I don't get it ... half their users didn't add any skills so they added
"Loving IE6" and created news?

~~~
howellnick
It's just a motivator to "correct" their skills and enter real ones. Who wants
to say they "love IE6"? Hah, I like it.

~~~
DiabloD3
I love IE6. It has caused years of pain to web devs, something that I, too,
someday wish to do.

(I expect to get downvoted for my brutal honesty, and frankly, my dear, I
don't give a damn).

------
joezhou
lol dam smart!

